# [SOLVED] Conflict kernel module

## sag

I tried to configure the sensors on my motherboard but when I try to load the necessary module gives me a conflict.

As I can do to see who has conflict and fix it.

Mother-board - Via Epia SN 1800

Kenel module - dme1737 (module config -> probe_all_addr=1)

Kernel version - Kernel 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 

Log dmesg

```

[  778.755424] i2c-core: driver [dme1737] registered

[  778.755438] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2c

[  778.755469] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=00,00

[  778.757043] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  778.757072] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=00,00

[  778.757082] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2d

[  778.757112] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=00,00

[  778.759019] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  778.759046] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=00,00

[  778.759053] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2e

[  778.759081] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=00,00

[  778.761017] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  778.761044] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=00,00

[  778.761132] ACPI: resource dme1737 [io  0x0a70-0x0a71] conflicts with ACPI region RNTR [??? 0x00000a00-0x00000a7f flags 0x52]

[  778.761139] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[  778.761180] i2c-core: driver [dme1737] unregistered

```

Last edited by sag on Thu May 12, 2011 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sag

This is the problem but i dont know fixed it.

It is the same memory regirter that module dme1737

[    0.134956] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff pref]

[    0.135223] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff pref]

[    0.135491] pnp 00:0c: disabling [mem 0x00100000-0x3befffff] because it overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff pref]

[    0.135973] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.136528] pnp 00:0d: [bus 80-ff]

[    0.136533] pnp 00:0d: [io  0x0000 window]

[    0.136539] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.136699] pnp 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.136784] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.136949] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.137120] system 00:08: [io  0x162e-0x162f] has been reserved

[    0.137273] system 00:08: [io  0x0a00-0x0a7f] has been reserved

[    0.137431] system 00:09: [io  0x03e0-0x03e7] has been reserved

[    0.137583] system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.137733] system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.137883] system 00:09: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved

[    0.138039] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.138195] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.138346] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.138502] system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.138657] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.173604] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x3bf00000-0x3c2fffff]

[    0.173763] pci 0000:00:03.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x3c300000-0x3c4fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.174031] pci 0000:00:02.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

----------

## krinn

i'm afraid kernel gave you the answer already

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver 

or dig kernel doc to see if you can blacklist an acpi region to remove the overlap zone

----------

## sag

Thank for reply

Already solved by the information on this page I added "acpi_enforce_resources = lax" to the kernel and it works.

_http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3 # Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

----------

